# Xi5 vs Minn Kota Terrova



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

I have the Terrova 12v 55lb with a 54” shaft on my Beaver Tail Mosquito. Holds the boat in strong current extremely well. Spot lock is very accurate. Once it finds its location, which takes a few seconds, the boat doesn’t move at all. Dropping and stowing is super easy with the lift assist. 

If you don’t need the longer 54” shaft, I believe you can take it to a Minn Kota dealer and have it shortened. 

Hope that helps


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I like the Minn Kota better because it doesn’t have those fangs hanging down that make you have to mount the TM further out or higher if you can’t go perpendicular to the gunnel.

And the foot control lets you run it hands free.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

I've always ran Minn Kota but I'm getting a new boat and went with Motorguide xi5. Mainly because the motor is quieter to me. But I think apples to apples both don't have many flaws. I do agree about the fangs on the xi5, not too crazy about those. I always go short shaft because I rarely need to TM to run deep cause I fish shallow so the short shaft helps. When it's deployed there isn't a TM head staring you in the face just about.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

The Xi-5 has the ability to use foot control also. The Minn Kota uses a plug and play foot control and the Xi-5 is wireless. 
I own the Xi-5 and the foot control. My buddy has the Minn Kota. I prefer his foot control but otherwise it's a toss up


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

Motor guide, though the minn kota has a couple advantages in my opinion. I currently own both, the xi5 on my action craft, the minn kota on my sm heron 16. Pros for xi5-quieter, cheaper, my experience with customer service was very good, much smaller and lighter remote.
Pros for minn kota--little more durable(paint seems to stay on better than my xi5), easier to deploy, I like the color better.
That being said, I have owned the Xi5 for much longer. It has been used and abused for 5 years, with only one real issue. My motherboard went out 3 months out of warranty and they still fixed for free. And replaced my parts that were missing paint.
My 0.02. Good luck!


----------

